# Sargent report and a surprise 'catch'



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Got up early and tripped to Sargent. Expected better conditions than I found. Water was off-color to brown and high tide left little beach to drive on as I arrived. Current was very light all day (high - low during my 7 hours on the beach). *ZERO BAIT FISH along the shoreline.* Saw maybe 4-5 single large mullet jump while in the water fishing for bait. Threw cast net a hundred times+. Maybe a small shrimp or micro-shad; AND hardheads, but zero fishable bait!

Spent hours in the surf with dead shrimp looking for something for the surf rods. Did manage a few croaker so I was able to get the four rods out. Caught 10 hardheads for every croaker I landed. Hooks came in bare every time (likely crabs).

Landed a Sand Shark (under three foot) and lost a swimmer (likely a shark); that was it fish-wise. HOWEVER, while walking along he shoreline looking for shells, etc., I manage my 'catch of he day.' The second I saw it I said aloud "You've GOT to be kidding!" First arrowhead I have ever found at the beach.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

very cool!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice find. The only mullet I found down there were small ones feeding off the clay, nothing at all in the sand.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

That is an epic find!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool deal!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Them Karankawas were well known for their spear fishing skills! 

Amazing those sharp edges didn't smooth off like sea glass does.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cool! It is quite possible that arrow head was washed down to the coast by all the flood waters this year and last. From somewhere way upstream.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome would love to know what that was shot at......


----------



## TXPower (Aug 9, 2013)

That's an awesome piece of history you found!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Good guess on Karankuwah*

Brother, good guess on Karankuwah as the arrowhead originators. Looking to identify it, I found the below listed as Karankuwah arrowheads: http://www.rosenberg-library-museum.org/displays/treasure/2007/06-karankawa/karankawa.htm

Rosenberg Library site:

The one I found looks like the one at 2:00 &/or 4:00 o'clock in the image posted.


----------



## tcs2018 (Jun 2, 2008)

Great Find!


----------



## AlabamaSportsman (Apr 28, 2016)

Great Find! I have some friends who would be very jealous. They would rather walk behind a tractor plowing fields to find artifacts than go fish....crazy I know, but we all have our obsessions.


----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

Fantastic find!!


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

That's awesome. Sweet find!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great find. Maybe nex time will be a catching day.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Dude that's fantastic.

Ever since I was a kid, I've always found money on the ground, cool artifacts, etc. Still to this day, I always scan the ground, and I constantly find money. We were in Savannah for a trip and someone wanted to take us out to an island to look for mastodon teeth. I didn't find any massive teeth (not 4" teeth), but I found at least 6 black, fossilized shark teeth, I was the only one to find them. I think I've found one arrowhead, and that was at a lakefront park in Austin, Commons Ford.

My neighbor in Rockport and I were talking once, and he said what a fright and sight the Spaniards must have had when they saw the first Karankawa Indians, dark and naked except for the alligator fat/oil they were covered in to ward off mosquitos... that's how he would tell it anyway.


----------

